# How to break in?



## Sara3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi there,

We'd like to relocate to Germany but don't know if it's possible. My husband is a Production and Logistics Manager with many years experience but cannot speak German. I have a BA and MA from Cambridge but speak only English. Possibly I could get a scholarship to study in Germany if I could study in the English language. We would be totally dedicated to learning German but don't know if my husband would need to be fluent in order to find work in the country.

Please advise us.

Thanks Xx


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you are a UK or EU citizen it's easy. Just turn up and find a job, house, etc and register at the local 'burgeramt'. You don't mention your husband's nationality but he is also allowed to reside and find a job in Germany as the spouse of an EU citizen. For a job such as a production and logistics manager I don't think you will get very far without speaking and writing German fairly fluenty.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Agreed. Administratively, fairly easy if at least one of you is an EU citizen.

Practically, can be extremely difficult to find work in many sectors if you don't have German. It works if you're either very skilled in the IT world, or very unskilled in the manual labour world.


----------



## sweetginger (Jun 12, 2013)

I second Nononymous!


----------

